# Wrap



## Drtubakhan (May 30, 2021)

Hello I’m thinking of having a whole body wrap preferably chrome color 
I need anyone with experience and quick so my job hours don’t get affectedv


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

welcome to the forum!

lots of people have their cars wrapped. there is a model 3 near me which has been wrapped metallic purple and green in a "shot effect" so that from one direction it looks purpley-green and from another direction it looks greeny-purple. Very very cool.

due dilegence is in order - get a place that does good work and has good reviews. Lots of peoplehere in Houston who may help.

My volvo XC60 was wrapped (and removed) before I bought it and the applicator used a wretched glue that did some small paint damage in a spot and that my PPF guy had to fight due to residue remaining. it was not a great wrap job, so do your research.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome! Have to be very careful with a chrome wrap as they scratch easily. I'd hate to spend so much money just to have the look ruined. 

What color are you considering for the car? My advice: order the white since it's free then wrap whatever color or finish you want afterwards. Take a look on our forum, there are lots of creative ideas floating around.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

My vote is for rust, less cleaning and concerns if it gets messed up. Fake carbon fiber with embedded solar panel print would look cool also (fauxRoadster)


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Madmolecule said:


> My vote is for rust, less cleaning and concerns if it gets messed up. Fake carbon fiber with embedded solar panel print would look cool also (fauxRoadster)
> View attachment 38664


Well, that's unique. Kind of like it was in a fire and had the paint buried off. Probably not a good analogy to use for a Tesla though.


----------

